# A Convert to Orthodoxy Reconsiders Evangelicalism



## Scott (Oct 22, 2007)

A Convert to Orthodoxy Reconsiders Evangelicalism


----------



## Scott (Oct 23, 2007)

The article is helpful, I think, to open people's eyes to a realistic view of Orthodoxy (as opposed to an idealized view). Often the seemingly limitless number of interpretations of the Bible daunt protestants. Some seek refuge in Eastern Orthodoxy. This quote is, I think, helpful in that regard (it would apply only to Orthodoxy):


> My wife and I like to joke that we became Orthodox because we wanted to belong to a church where we were the "liberals." But for us, the core doctrines of the faith, such as the Virgin Birth or divinity of Christ, are not up for discussion.
> 
> 
> Beyond the core doctrines, there is no definitive teaching on many issues of Christian life. When it comes to a disputed issue, you can find an Orthodox saint, monk, theologian, or priest to back up almost any argument. How do you know what's right?


Even in the protestant world, there is general agreement on core doctrines. 

I know some Eastern Orthodox are concerned about this article. The Our Life in Christ Eastern Orthodox apologists, for example, had 3 episodes refuting it. Although, the episodes were largely rambling and timid about the merits. In the archive section, listen to the MP3s with the word "convert" in the title if interested. 

I must confess at the end of the article I was half expecting that Torode was going to say he came back to evangelicalism.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 23, 2007)

Sounds like he just wants works to be a part of his salvation. What a confused person. He wanted to follow Christ but wanted someone else to interpret Christ for him. Then he finds out he still has to come to his own conclusions. He was looking for the infallible but refused it when he turned away from sola scriptura.


----------



## etexas (Oct 23, 2007)

When I first began to have issues in my old Anglican setting...I was tempted by the "Byzantine Splendor"....I am just happy that Christ through his Holy Ghost has led me to where I now am. Glory be to God.


----------



## ZackF (Oct 23, 2007)

*Echos of that as a former RC*



PuritanCovenanter said:


> Sounds like he just wants works to be a part of his salvation. What a confused person. He wanted to follow Christ but wanted someone else to interpret Christ for him. Then he finds out he still has to come to his own conclusions. He was looking for the infallible but refused it when he turned away from sola scriptura.




His plight is similar to that of a disenchanted Roman Catholic. I speak from experience as one who suffered mental torment trying to find "official teaching", "infallible teaching" or "magisterial teaching" on this or that. The certainty that one is guaranteed eludes the seeker in the infallibility abyss...


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 23, 2007)

One of my fellow chaplains is Orthodox... but when you talk to him he actually seems more "anti-evangelical" than "pro-orthodox" if that makes any sense. You're right... many of the folks who convert to Orthodoxy do so because they buy into the "we've been doing it this way, unchanged, for 2000 years" line of thinking.


----------

